# My first lens purchase in YEARS!



## 480sparky (Jul 10, 2019)

It's probably been 3 or 4 years since I purchased a camera lens (other than some über-cheap toy lenses), but today the mailbox had my latest acquisition inside.......






.....a 7artisans 7.5mm fisheye.

Up until today, I've used a Nikon F-Sony E adapter for my Siggy 8mm circular fisheye.  As you can imagine, it was really heavy, clumsy, bulky and awkward.

This little gem isn't much bigger'n than my kit 16-50.

I got it primarily for video, although a quick trip into the back yard for some stills after cleaning it up shows a LOT of purple fringing.  Only testing it out will tell if it will work for video, which for me is typically 1080p.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 10, 2019)

Low-priced, right? 

SMALL!!!!


Fun, no?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 10, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Low-priced, right?



Normally 130-150 US$.  Scored a used one for $90 shipped. Gotta love a bartain.



Derrel said:


> SMALL!!!!



Yes.  Compared to my Siggy 8mm with adapter:


 




Derrel said:


> Fun, no?



Probably as much fun as my Siggy 15 on a D600.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Jul 17, 2019)

Of the low cost brand names, "7artisans" is usually lower priced than "Meike" but in most cases "Meike" is worth the extra money (not much extra cost -- they are both very inexpensive).  The reviews to watch are "Christopher Frost", "David Thorpe" and "TechnologyMafia".  But Fish-eye tends to be more of a "fun" lens, so the flip side is that probably most people are too busy thinking "ooooh, trippy" than noticing the purple fringing.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 17, 2019)

VidThreeNorth said:


> Of the low cost brand names, "7artisans" is usually lower priced than "Meike" but in most cases "Meike" is worth the extra money (not much extra cost -- they are both very inexpensive).  The reviews to watch are "Christopher Frost", "David Thorpe" and "TechnologyMafia".  But Fish-eye tends to be more of a "fun" lens, so the flip side is that probably most people are too busy thinking "ooooh, trippy" than noticing the purple fringing.



I purchased it for video.  I doubt at 1080p, anyone will be able to tell if there is any purple fringing.  'Cuz _*I *_sure can't see any!  If I want still, I'll use either of my Siggy fisheyes on the D600.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 17, 2019)

480sparky said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Low-priced, right?
> ...



That’s such a huge difference.


----------

